# car for driver plus four children



## Purple (12 Mar 2009)

With sprog number four on the way in the Purple household I have to get a bigger car (the one I have only has two seatbelts in the back and I need three). Mrs Purple drives the 7 seater so I don’t need another one but I will need to be able to carry the four kids from time to time. When I sell my own car I should get €17k to €20k. I have been looking at a ‘07 Mondeo (new model), a 5-series BMW or an Audi A6 (all 2L and Diesel). Can anyone recommend one of these or a different car that will be reliable and engaging to drive? I don’t like Passats as I find them incredibly boring to drive and overpriced and I’m not a big fan of French cars as they are unreliable and expensive to service/fix.


----------



## Cayne (12 Mar 2009)

Would the Nissan Qashqui +2 float your boat?

1.5 deisel engine, plenty of room for growing family, low road tax & vrt and very economical. Nissan are a reliable brand. 

[broken link removed]

Just spotted your wife has a 7 seater so maybe not..


----------



## Caveat (12 Mar 2009)

Might depend on exactly what 'engaging' means to you Purple.

My opinion FWIW is that the three you mention will all be good to drive - the Mondeo will probably have a better, more refined balance of grip/handling/comfort etc; more grown up & sensible if you like,  the BMW more grippy and sporty feeling, and the Audi maybe somewhere between the two?  more 'luxurious' drive though.

A6 I'm sure has the most room, but if it were me, I would go the for the Mondeo for drive, reliability & value.


----------



## Towger (12 Mar 2009)

First off how many car seats are required?  If more than 2 your choice of cars drops very fast!


----------



## Purple (12 Mar 2009)

Caveat said:


> Might depend on exactly what 'engaging' means to you Purple.
> 
> My opinion FWIW is that the three you mention will all be good to drive - the Mondeo will probably have a better, more refined balance of grip/handling/comfort etc; more grown up & sensible if you like,  the BMW more grippy and sporty feeling, and the Audi maybe somewhere between the two?  more 'luxurious' drive though.
> 
> A6 I'm sure has the most room, but if it were me, I would go the for the Mondeo for drive, reliability & value.


Yea, I'm heading towards the Mondeo. It's much bigger than the A6, which came as a surprise to me (it's the same size as the old Ford Scorpio). I've been driving an ’08 one for the last few weeks (a 1.6L petrol) and it’s really a great car, if a little underpowered.


----------



## Purple (12 Mar 2009)

Towger said:


> First off how many car seats are required?  If more than 2 your choice of cars drops very fast!



Two booster seats and one car seat (I can have that rear-facing in the front).


----------



## DubShelley (12 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> Two booster seats and one car seat (I can have that rear-facing in the front).


 

But that rear-facing one is only for small babies right? What happens when he/she grows out of it and needs a proper car seat...


----------



## Smashbox (12 Mar 2009)

Skoda Octavia has 3 full belts in the back, plenty of boot space too for buggies and baby gear.

Congrats Purple


----------



## AlbacoreA (12 Mar 2009)

Would not ye just swap cars?


----------



## AlbacoreA (12 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Skoda Octavia has 3 full belts in the back, plenty of boot space too for buggies and baby gear.


 
VRS eh?


----------



## Smashbox (12 Mar 2009)

AlbacoreA said:


> VRS eh?


 
... have no idea what that means...!


----------



## Smashbox (12 Mar 2009)

Oh is it the diesel version?


----------



## Smashbox (12 Mar 2009)




----------



## Towger (12 Mar 2009)

DubShelley said:


> But that rear-facing one is only for small babies right? What happens when he/she grows out of it and needs a proper car seat...


 
Exactly. For a start you need a car where passenger side air bags can be disabled easily. I don't know how easily this can be done in the current Mondeos. But they are wide so i don't any problems with two boosters and child seat in the back. One thing to watch is that the newer Mondeos are so wide they are hard to fit through the gates of many older houses.


----------



## AlbacoreA (12 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> ... have no idea what that means...!


 
Octavia VRS? You don't know what that is?
http://www.pistonheads.com/doc.asp?c=145&i=12946
http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/reviews/skoda/octavia-vrs-2005.aspx

They are about 20k 2nd hand


----------



## paul24 (12 Mar 2009)

I am in the same dilema at the minute and have been looking at the Multimac.

www.multimac.co.uk

Mrs Paul24 has a Mazda 6 and it will take the biggest multimac available.

The guy was in Ireland and we seen the unit. It is very substantial and I borrowed some neighbours kids and managed to get 4 kids in the 3 - 6 year age group in the back all strapped in while still wearing coats.

Our 6 month old was quite happy in the baby seat when we tried him.

My other alternative was to have to change the Mazda 6 for a seven seater, simething I hadn't planned to do.

The Multimac is probably all in about €2000, which is a hell of a lot of money but a lot less than having to change the car.

He has a chart on his site that shows what size seat fits in what car. Surprisingly the mazda 6 is one of the wider cars along with the A6.

I will be purchasing one of these systems in a month or two.

Paul24


----------



## Caveat (12 Mar 2009)

Well if the Mazda6 is in the picture as regards room, I'd take it over the others TBH.  

IMO, it looks better than the others on offer, great value & cheap servicing too.  Most of all, is the legendary reliability - but I'm a stickler for reliability so it will often win me over even if, say, the ride isn't up to scratch for example.  Although AFAIK, the new 6 drives well too.


----------



## CCOVICH (12 Mar 2009)

Skoda Superb might be worth a look as well.


----------



## Bell Butts (12 Mar 2009)

Skoda Superb can take three child seats in the rear.


----------



## AlbacoreA (12 Mar 2009)

Skoda Superb  might have a long legroom in the back but isn't it the same width as a Octavia, or a Passat?


----------



## Bell Butts (12 Mar 2009)

Superb is wider than octavia but very slightly narrower than Passat:

[broken link removed]


----------



## Smashbox (12 Mar 2009)

Alba, I have the petrol elegance version.. not a petrol head at all!

Loads of leg room in the Octavia.


----------



## AlbacoreA (12 Mar 2009)

I though the Passat was a good size in the back when I was looking at them. I didn't realise it was the widest. The issue with the Passat is there seems to be awful lot of people having al sorts problems with them. Ranging from hand brake issues, turbo problems and I ven heard of 2yr old one with a cyclinder problem. 

The Octavia and Suberb look nice, but wonder if they'll have the same issues as the Passats. That said they seem to be better than VW for relability. 

However when looking for 3 seats in the back, I have to wonder if a small MPV, like a Touran, would be better spacewise.


----------



## Smashbox (12 Mar 2009)

The only issue I've had with the Octavia (my mother the same) is the problem with the rear water tube becoming detached. Apart from this, myself, my mam and my brother have one and love them.


----------



## AlbacoreA (12 Mar 2009)

Whats the rear water tube do?


----------



## Smashbox (12 Mar 2009)

You obviously dont hang on my every word Alba, we'll have to work on that.. 

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=105295


----------



## AlbacoreA (12 Mar 2009)

? 

I was just curious.


----------



## Smashbox (12 Mar 2009)

Joke!


----------



## DrMoriarty (12 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> With sprog number four on the way in the Purple household...


Congratulations, Purple.

Have you figured out what's causing it?


----------



## AlbacoreA (12 Mar 2009)

Lol >  sbox & drm


----------



## Purple (12 Mar 2009)

DrMoriarty said:


> Congratulations, Purple.
> 
> Have you figured out what's causing it?



Yes, in hindsight the full Sky package would have been cheaper...


----------



## Smashbox (12 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> Yes, in hindsight the full Sky package would have been cheaper...


 
Perhaps, yes. Maybe you should find other interesting activities to keep yourself and Mrs. Purple busy in the evenings!

Would be cheaper than having to fork out on a new car now if you did.


----------



## Purple (12 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Perhaps, yes. Maybe you should find other interesting activities to keep yourself and Mrs. Purple busy in the evenings!
> 
> Would be cheaper than having to fork out on a new car now if you did.


Well I've never tried the BD,S&M stuff that you and S.L.F. get up to and I'm not sure that Mrs. Purple would be into it... is that what you meant?


----------



## Smashbox (12 Mar 2009)

Please Purple, don't get jealous.. I told you before I'd teach your missus a thing or two, but she wasnt really into it!

And you didn't say you wouldn't try it last night...


----------



## Purple (12 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> And you didn't say you wouldn't try it last night...


 Yea, but you didn't follow through


----------



## Smashbox (12 Mar 2009)

Just give me another go!!


----------



## Purple (12 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Just give me another go!!



any time


----------



## Smashbox (12 Mar 2009)

And you with an expectant wife! Shame on you.... (I'll hold you to that...)


----------



## Purple (12 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> And you with an expectant wife! Shame on you.... (I'll hold you to that...)



 good girl


----------



## Smashbox (12 Mar 2009)

Eww purple. I'm gonna have to really hurt you tonight now that you said that!!


----------



## Purple (12 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Eww purple. I'm gonna have to really hurt you tonight now that you said that!!



LOL, I can't wait.


----------



## paddyd (12 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> Yea, I'm heading towards the Mondeo. It's much bigger than the A6, which came as a surprise to me (it's the same size as the old Ford Scorpio). I've been driving an ’08 one for the last few weeks (a 1.6L petrol) and it’s really a great car, if a little underpowered.



According to carzone's empirical data 'compare' tool, its not actually bigger really, although I would have also thought it was. Its 1 inch wider alright (which may just be bigger mirrors), but the A6 has a bigger boot, and is 3in longer.
The mondeo has 1cm more shoulder room in the rear, but other than that, its the A6 all the way.
I've compared 2 saloon cars, so perhaps the hatchback Mondeo will have more bootspace.

heres the link:


----------



## Pseudonym (12 Mar 2009)

Looking outside the Beemer & Audis that you have mentioned, and if it has to be diesel you could do worse than look at the accord (one of the best engines on the market):
[broken link removed]


Or if you are looking for something for performance and room for all the family, what about a subaru outback:

[broken link removed]


...... Good luck with the car-hunting, the worlds your lobster!


----------



## AlbacoreA (12 Mar 2009)

The subaru outback doesn't look that big in the back...


----------



## Purple (15 Mar 2009)

I have done a few test drives (Mondeo, 5-Series, Accord, Outback) and I am swinging towards the 5 series. The Accord feels a bit small and I know from owning a Civic before that parts are very expensive. The Outback... I just didn't like the drive and it's damned ugly. The Mondeo is a great car but there do seem to be a few reliability issues and the 5-series feels nicer to drive.


----------



## Smashbox (15 Mar 2009)

Perhaps you should just refrain from breeding Purple?!


----------



## Henny Penny (15 Mar 2009)

i have a mondeo ... usually have 2 boosters in the back (lots of room)... had a visitor at the weekend tried to put a third one in ... it wouldn't fit.


----------



## Purple (15 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Perhaps you should just refrain from breeding Purple?!



Or at least stop doing it at home...


----------



## AlbacoreA (15 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> I have done a few test drives (Mondeo, 5-Series, Accord, Outback) and I am swinging towards the 5 series. The Accord feels a bit small and I know from owning a Civic before that parts are very expensive. The Outback... I just didn't like the drive and it's damned ugly. The Mondeo is a great car but there do seem to be a few reliability issues and the 5-series feels nicer to drive.


 
I would have though that the cost of parts/servicing on an accord or a BMW would be similar.


----------



## Smashbox (15 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> Or at least stop doing it at home...


 
Very true, I only meant with the wife of course!


----------



## Purple (16 Mar 2009)

AlbacoreA said:


> I would have though that the cost of parts/servicing on an accord or a BMW would be similar.



Yes, so the Honda and the BMW go into the same bracket for cost of ownership. Given that I would choose the BMW.


----------



## Purple (16 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Very true, I only meant with the wife of course!


Yes, I should have realised that. My apologies.


----------



## Caveat (16 Mar 2009)

What about the Mazda6 - have you driven or do you intend to?


----------



## AlbacoreA (16 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> Yes, so the Honda and the BMW go into the same bracket for cost of ownership. Given that I would choose the BMW.


 
Fair nuff...


----------



## Smashbox (16 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> Yes, I should have realised that. My apologies.


 
You know me too well


----------



## Purple (17 Mar 2009)

Caveat said:


> What about the Mazda6 - have you driven or do you intend to?



No I haven't and yes I do.


----------

